

Poor kids who do things right don’t do better than rich kids who do things wrong - jordanpg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/10/18/poor-kids-who-do-everything-right-dont-do-better-than-rich-kids-who-do-everything-wrong/

======
BryanBigs
Another headline that's actually backed up by the data shown in the article
would be: High performing poor college kids smoke rich dropouts later in life
Since 19% of rich dropouts make the top 2 quintiles of income at 40, while 41%
of poor college grads hit those categories, the headline is crap.

~~~
sitkaroot
Is it so bad? The "top 2 quintiles" is the top 40%. They want to make a
statement about the extremes.

I think the numbers are interesting. It looks like the rich kids' distribution
is bimodal with a spike at the top quintile but centered on the 2nd/3rd
lowest, and the poor kids' is unimodal centered at the middle quintile.

